# Blue Mahachai



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is a wild that will give any show Betta a run for the money, this is a Blue Mahachai, this is not pure but I was told it is a cross of Mhachai and another wild Betta, my guess would be Stiktos.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh, and his name is...Blue Mahachai...hehehe


----------



## Mozart282 (Apr 17, 2013)

Pretty


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------

